
Show HN: VirtualGym, a real-time platform for online video-chat fitness training - magomerlino
https://virtualgym.run/
======
piccogabriele
The basic idea is to connect people and provide a platform where they can
train together, from home. The platform offers a collection of workouts with
exercise illustrations. Users can create rooms and share the link with
friends. Inside the virtual room, the users are connected via a peer to peer
video chat and the exercises displayed are synchronized. Virtual rooms
currently have no user limit.

Please give us some feedback !

------
leonardopaffi
nice graphics

